# Avon Lake Power Plant



## BigFishAddict

Anyone fish it lately? Never been there and barely can find any information on it. Does it constantly discharge the water or only on certain days?


----------



## Rayman

Buddy fished it last Thursday and only hooked into 2 steelhead.


----------



## rpalusak15

I heard that the power plant was going to shut down! Did this happen?


----------



## laynhardwood

It was going to switch to natural gas but it was bought by a new company who decided to change the back end emissions. Mercury, sulfur dioxide, and particulate matter are the main problems with this type of power plant. The mercury and air toxic standards act requires these type of plants to update emission recovery standards. The plant is still designing a way to switch over to natural gas in the future. So long story short it is still operating


----------



## rpalusak15

Thanks Laynhardwood. So, can I assume that there is open water there?


----------



## laynhardwood

I would think so I'm based in Avon Lake but haven't seen it


----------



## KTkiff

Be careful going back there they will call the police depending on who is working. There are no trespassing signs all over.


----------



## Rippin

no it doesn't constantly flow, the local police have been writing tickets the last few years, like KT said signs posted everywhere, with cameras watching the area. Buddy got a ticket last year, cost around $750.00 dollars when all said and done.


----------



## rpalusak15

Wow! What a shock! Is there another area where it is legal to fish and has open water when other areas are frozen? Maybe its urban legend, but I alwaysheard stories about fishing on Lake Erie at the "warm water discharge"


----------



## kayak1979

The place you can go legally is just west of the Chagrin river in Eastlake by the power company. It discharges warm water and is open all winter.

https://www.google.com/maps/place/E...2!3m1!1s0x0000000000000000:0x9351aae347fc4e15


----------



## KTkiff

kayak1979 said:


> The place you can go legally is just west of the Chagrin river in Eastlake by the power company. It discharges warm water and is open all winter.
> 
> https://www.google.com/maps/place/E...2!3m1!1s0x0000000000000000:0x9351aae347fc4e15


Unfortunately the fishing there is not what it used to be. I remember 50 fish days there about 10 years ago.


----------



## BigFishAddict

But isn't the lake bottom public property? How can they get me for trespassing if I'm wading in the lake standing on the governments land?


----------



## Buckeyeguyty93

You can't wade there, you would drown hence why they no longer allowing fishing or swimming there


----------



## KTkiff

Buckeyeguyty93 said:


> You can't wade there, you would drown hence why they no longer allowing fishing or swimming there


Why can't you wade there?


----------



## laynhardwood

You can wade off the west side of the fence off the beach but you can't wade on the east side of the fence. It used to be allowed but I believe someone tried swimming to the rocky break wall in front of the power plant and drown so now it's illegal.


----------



## BigFishAddict

Every article I've read and picture I've seen in regards to this spot involves people wading.


----------



## rpalusak15

Kayak1979 Thanks for the map link! Can one park at the East Lake fishing Pier or is there another parking place?


----------



## devildave

Call Craig at Erie Outfitters....he's right down the street from their... He can give you all the info you need on legality of fishing their....and sell you the best steelhead gear around..


----------



## rpalusak15

Devildave, Thanks! Will do!


----------



## snag

rpalusak15 said:


> Kayak1979 Thanks for the map link! Can one park at the East Lake fishing Pier or is there another parking place?


The last I heard there is parking at the access spot with a fee for fishing there.


----------



## Lima Eyecatcher

What about taking a kayak in to fish. Is that allowed


----------



## KTkiff

Jim there are two big signs that say no boats.


----------



## Rippin

its pretty simple walk down there and read the signs...if your willing to risk it and have to pay the fines at the end of day go for it, theres signs every 100 ft.


----------



## devildave

OK first off we're here to help a fellow angler who asks for HELP..Not to bash someone..or make them think they'll be fined for being on property.Avon lake powerplant fishing is and has been a local steelhead destination for everyone who knows about the warm waters their..once again Craig at Erie outfitters can answer all your questions..or directly call the Avon police deparment....I'm sure they'll help with the info....lastly we're all study buddy's looking for info from fellow fisherman that might have the knowledge we seek. so if you don't know how to help someone. don't post pretty simple


----------



## nooffseason

Ummmm, I didn't see any 'bashing'. Take it easy Dave. I believe stating that it's posted with signs is indeed helping another angler, maybe saving them time and/or fines


----------

